# Sept 10th Reptile show!



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey all









I just thought i would let you guys know about the missasauga reptile show which will be on sept 10th.

Why post this here?

Well i am sure maybe some of you enjoy herps as much as fish.. But they also have excellent tank deals... Fish, occasional fish hardware.. live bug cultures and recently there has been some very neat fossil/bug collections avail.

Kid friendly!! Cheap entrance fees! and they have a bbq at around noon ish..









Here is a link for more info..
http://www.reptileexpo.ca/

As long as the car is good i'll be there ^^


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Cool. thanks for the headups. I always miss it.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

You are very welcome


----------



## meow_mix450 (Mar 22, 2006)

I might tag along with you this time

Jay


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Okie dokie Jay  i'll be there bright and early


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

I'd love to go, I'm getting some darts frogs soon. I don't have a lift though.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Blah! Jay.. i cant make the sept show.. But the nov i will be making it to. I the bf make camping arraingments but he made them the day before the show. 

So i cant make it... But the Nov one i can get to.


----------

